# Quick Update: 2nd Week and 1st Paycheck With the New Company



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's great. That sounds like a jobsite where you'll be able to learn a lot of new stuff. 

Maybe next time you overhear that someone's going to the shop for something, you can have them bring you a taller ladder. :thumbsup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Seems like I struck gold (for the moment). The new company I switched over to has me on a prevailing wage job where I make 15.63 an hour (my base pay is still 12), with overtime available.
> 
> I've been busting my ass, which wasn't hard last week with all the heat/no rain we had, but these guys aren't riding my ass like some naysayers said they would.
> 
> ...


IMO they should provide a lift to drill all those holes. Would make it much quicker and easier. Win-win situation. Oh well. Sounds like a rat company.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

steelersman said:


> IMO they should provide a lift to drill all those holes. Would make it much quicker and easier. Win-win situation. Oh well. Sounds like a rat company.


Tell me about it.

I made the suggestion today, though I'm sure they've already heard it from the other guys. He said "they're supposed to bring us one".

Not that it matters since we'll be done with this rack by the time they ever get to having one out there.

Seriously, they could have had 1 man do this rack and have it done today, but there's 2 of us. The journeyman marked the holes, I started drilling, he doubled back to install the trapeze. And we're only half way done. :no:

Oh well, at least it pays by the hour.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry if I came off sounding negative. Things like that are just irritating to me though. But at least you are working and making the best out of it. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

A year and a half job and there's no lifts on the job? Wow. I just assumed you were in some nook where you couldn't get a lift, like maybe a basement. Jobs of that scale typically have a freaking parking lot full of all manner of lift equipment to pick from for your day's work.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> A year and a half job and there's no lifts on the job? Wow. I just assumed you were in some nook where you couldn't get a lift, like maybe a basement. Jobs of that scale typically have a freaking parking lot full of all manner of lift equipment to pick from for your day's work.


It's the biggest new construction job I've ever been on. I was literally in awe when I walked onto the site the first morning thinking "what have I gotten myself into??".

But yeah, I think we're the only company there without a lift. Those things are driving all over the place they practically need to install traffic lights for them. I would guess they're a little overwhelmed, they just started roughing in a tiny corner, and just Monday night they poured half the slab on the 2nd floor of the school. It's been a hiring blitz, I started with 3 other guys my first day and there's supposed to be more guys on the way.

I talked to one of the guys that got let go from my old company, he was called by my new company a day after the old company hired him back. He's thinking about making the switch, and I know he'd be valuable since he spent many years as an industrial electrician and can run the 2''-4'' like it was nothing. It's hard to turn down prevailing wage.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> A year and a half job and there's no lifts on the job? Wow. I just assumed you were in some nook where you couldn't get a lift, like maybe a basement. Jobs of that scale typically have a freaking parking lot full of all manner of lift equipment to pick from for your day's work.


Welcome to the world of New Orleans contractors.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

What school is it?...Not Holy Cross?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

steelersman said:


> IMO they should provide a lift to drill all those holes. Would make it much quicker and easier. Win-win situation. Oh well. Sounds like a rat company.


 
You really didn't have too use that term:no: We are all electricians here sharing knowledge and experiences. Some State's are right to work states and the companies pay and benefits are very close either union or open shop. Safety is a personal responsibility as well as a company.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> You really didn't have too use that term:no: We are all electricians here sharing knowledge and experiences. Some State's are right to work states and the companies pay and benefits are very close either union or open shop. Safety is a personal responsibility as well as a company.


Well I call them how I see them. They should have at least one lift. Is that too much to ask? And FYI a union contractor can be a "rat" company as well. Sometimes the company I work for does "ratty" things. I sometimes refer to our company as a rat-union hybrid company.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What school is it?...Not Holy Cross?


ABC school in St. Rose I believe, I think that's also near (or is) the ITT Tech school down there.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> You really didn't have too use that term:no: We are all electricians here sharing knowledge and experiences. Some State's are right to work states and the companies pay and benefits are very close either union or open shop. Safety is a personal responsibility as well as a company.


 
Thank you, sir.

That means a lot to me coming from you:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Seems like I struck gold (for the moment). The new company I switched over to has me on a prevailing wage job where I make 15.63 an hour (my base pay is still 12), with overtime available.
> 
> I've been busting my ass, which wasn't hard last week with all the heat/no rain we had, but these guys aren't riding my ass like some naysayers said they would.
> 
> ...


Frasbee, keep saviing your paystubs until this project is over. It's possible your employer is supposed to pay you prevailing JOURNEYMAN'S WAGE not apprentice wage. You are NOT YET an indentured apprentice, what with school starting in September, that's 3 months away.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Frasbee, keep saviing your paystubs until this project is over. It's possible your employer is supposed to pay you prevailing JOURNEYMAN'S WAGE not apprentice wage. You are NOT YET an indentured apprentice, what with school starting in September, that's 3 months away.


Second that.:thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Second that.:thumbsup:


And not that I want to throw a wrench in the works here, but in all liklihood he's getting laid off BEFORE the tuition is due... and a whole 'nother round of "apprentices" will be hired in September, with "school starts in January...:whistling2:"


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> What school is it?...Not Holy Cross?


unless he went to local 130 and got onboard he's not doing holy cross - i believe that's sharps job - i don't know how H T E did not get that job 

hey frasbee what school is it that your building?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nolabama said:


> unless he went to local 130 and got onboard he's not doing holy cross - i believe that's sharps job - i don't know how H T E did not get that job
> 
> hey frasbee what school is it that your building?


Man, I can't think of the name, S&P is the GC, and it's right off the bridge on the Westbank in Algiers, on LB Landry Ave. Got 2 big ol' cranes you can see from the bridge.

And to Lawn, I've mentioned before I'm always wary of what employers say anymore, however, I've talked to some of the the guys and they didn't have much bad to say. He was trained Union, had a Union shop, then switched to non-union, which is pretty typical down here it seems.

And to be honest? If they really didn't want to pay for ABC school, at 650.00 or so a semester, I could pay for it myself, even if I wasn't making prevailing wage (though it would be a little harder). But I'll keep the pay stubs nonetheless, I have the majority of my old employer's stashed away as proof of employment should I ever go the Union route.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I didn't want to create a new thread, so I bumped this one as an update.

So it's been...almost 3 months now?

Things have been going alright. Pay is great, and most of the guys are alright.

I had a rocky moment early on when I was late two days in a row, both cases I was trying to get McDonald's iced coffee. Besides that I think I've managed to increase my productivity since these guys keep closer tabs on that kind of thing.

I feel like I've made progress, because today I was told that I was requested by name to go to another job site along with "any other journeyman". So I guess I'm doing something right. I've already seen this company fire people like nothin'. Personally I'd like to continue making prevailing wage, so I'm gonna do my best to stay.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Either skip the iced coffee or get up earlier! Get your ass to work, son!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

How late were you?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> How late were you?


Anywhere between 5-10 minutes, though it's not a habit I carried over from the last company.

Was a situation where I had already paid and was just waiting in the drive thru. The first time it was during morning break, the 2nd time I decided not to try to squeeze a trip like that into 15 minutes and go before work. I guess I didn't leave early enough. I pass on by if there's already a line, but both cases I thought I'd be alright. Though, I didn't mention any of that to the foreman.

2 days in a row, though.

I could've at least spread it out a little. :wallbash:

Needless to say if I go, I make sure I leave 10-15 minutes earlier.

I definitely have a physical addiction to caffeine. Not only am I sluggish in the morning, but I'll have a headache by the afternoon if I don't get some.

Anyway, this was right in the beginning, I've worked out any silly kinks since then.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

being late sucks. i was working out of town for months, got sent home when the jobs finished up and went back to work. thing is, when you have a 5-15 min ride to work for a while then get sent on a job thats an hour and a half away, starts an hour earlier, and no over time, it takes some getting used to...


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

I've go to tell you it sounds like you have a pretty good thing going. One of the easiest ways to to aggrevate your supervision and find your way to the unemployment line is to start showing a pattern of tardiness or absenteeism.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Boneshaker said:


> I've go to tell you it sounds like you have a pretty good thing going. One of the easiest ways to to aggrevate your supervision and find your way to the unemployment line is to start showing a pattern of tardiness or absenteeism.


Absolutely. I never have a problem with a guy being late. I have a problem with them not calling me to tell me. I also can't stand the guys who always have an excuse to leave early. Usually Friday or Monday. One guy even claimed he had "soiled" himself so he could go:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Absolutely. I never have a problem with a guy being late. I have a problem with them not calling me to tell me. I also can't stand the guys who always have an excuse to leave early. Usually Friday or Monday. One guy even claimed he had "soiled" himself so he could go:laughing:


Funny you mention that, a guy literally **** his pants and showed us to go home.

He missed several more days because he was actually pretty ill.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> One guy even claimed he had "soiled" himself so he could go:laughing:


 
I've had that happen to me a couple of times at least.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

steelersman said:


> I've had that happen to me a couple of times at least.


It didn't happen to this guy, at least not this time. He just wanted to go home. I'll tell you how I know: he came to me and said he had done it. I said, "well go home and take care of it". And here's the best part: he says "OK, let me finish up this run, then I'll go"

Yeah right! If I crap my self, I'm tossing my shorts in the woods and I'm going home. Not when I get done running a stick of EMT... NOW. I don't care if the boss knows or not. I'll yell it out of my window as I drive by. There's no way this guy did it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Yeah right! If I crap my self, I'm tossing my shorts in the woods and I'm going home.


I had to do that recently. :whistling2: Thankfully it wasn't too bad and I was able to go back to work for the rest of the day though.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

are you working with branegan (sic) ?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nolabama said:


> are you working with branegan (sic) ?


Damn, dude, how'd you know?

(This city is way too small.)


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I had to do that recently. :whistling2: Thankfully it wasn't too bad and I was able to go back to work for the rest of the day though.


 
Damn Peter! So you were freeballing it at work! :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Damn Peter! So you were freeballing it at work! :laughing:



Yes, I was. With Carharrt pants, no less.  Not comfortable at all.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Yes, I was. With Carharrt pants, no less.  Not comfortable at all.


Nothing like the feel of rough canvas rubbing against the twig and berries! :001_huh:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Nothing like the feel of rough canvas rubbing against the twig and berries! :001_huh:


Yeah, suffice to say I was glad when I got home and got in the shower. :yes:

I wish I could have remembered what I ate that caused the disaster in the first place, but I can't.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, suffice to say I was glad when I got home and got in the shower. :yes:
> 
> I wish I could have remembered what I ate that caused the disaster in the first place, but I can't.


I'm sure Jared will fill you in.:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm sure Jared will fill you in.:thumbup:


Haha...well, it wasn't Subway this time. It might have been some kind of fast food, but I can't for the life of me remember now. Wish I could so I don't eat there again.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I guess you're running out of places to eat!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

a couple weeks back we had a pretty good electrical storm, one guy didnt show up the next day or the next day.
ok so here is the good part, he calls the boss after two days and said that the reason he diddnt show up was his alarm clock got fried in the storm.
we havent found anything for him to do since:thumbup:.

a few years back i worked with a guy, one of the best laborers ive ever been around. anyway this guy crapped his pants pretty early in the day and he chucked his drawers and worked the rest of the day in 100 deg weather. i gotta hand it to him he was tougher than ill ever be. 
by the end of the day that poor bastard could barely walk his ass was so chapped.:laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Damn, dude, how'd you know?
> 
> (This city is way too small.)


abc school, on again off again union - building a school on the west bank - aint but one group - couple of my buddies were laid off/fired from em a few weeks ago


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nolabama said:


> abc school, on again off again union - building a school on the west bank - aint but one group - couple of my buddies were laid off/fired from em a few weeks ago


Yeah, they definitely don't have any reservations about firin' guys.

I got overtime today so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> a few years back i worked with a guy, one of the best laborers ive ever been around. anyway this guy crapped his pants pretty early in the day and he chucked his drawers and worked the rest of the day in 100 deg weather. i gotta hand it to him he was tougher than ill ever be.
> by the end of the day that poor bastard could barely walk his ass was so chapped.:laughing:


I gotta say, that's over and above the call of duty..... :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I gotta say, that's over and above the call of duty..... :whistling2: :laughing:


Don't you really mean, "...the call of doodie"?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

if he hadn't pooped in his pants he would have had no problem. I guess they need to start having potty training in apprenticeship classes now


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> if he hadn't pooped in his pants he would have had no problem. I guess they need to start having potty training in apprenticeship classes now


Right and you've never had an accident.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> if he hadn't pooped in his pants he would have had no problem. I guess they need to start having potty training in apprenticeship classes now


I had a helper one time that I apparently made so nervous that he'd get diarrhea every time I started to get on his case about something. Like, instantly, running to the nearest toilet type of emergency. If it wasn't so sad it would be funny. This went on, off and on, for months until he finally quit showing up for work. He was an okay worker; just the nervous sort.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I wonder if it's some kind of defense mechanism.

Most predators would probably avoid eating something covered in $hit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's the two myths you'll hear from electrical contractors and your co-workers.

"we do quality work"
"safety is important"

On both counts 95% of the time you will find out they are full of **** and only one thing matters. Getting the job done with the materials and equipment on hand. Code? WTF is that, I learned something in school one time? Materials? That 2" screw will work. Safety? We got a hot stick and it's only 13K volts. So.. Enjoy the new job and don't do anything to get yourself hurt as there will be many more jobs for you in the future.


----------

